# VW Motorsport 1998 GTI 2.0L 16V



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

This popped up as a search result http://www.vwmotorsport.com/vwcat/files/Golf 3 GTI Group A & Kit Car.pdf when looking for a ring set. Haven't read very far through it so far but 14" front disks optional


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

"Most excellent!"


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice find!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Build it! You won't


----------

